# wood-alternatives for trim moulding?



## zmusashi (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello all, 
Does anyone know of any products on the market that are an alternative to wood moulding profiles? Essentially I need a base cap 3/4 x 1-3/8".
I would like to replace the panel moldings in two elevators at a senior living center as they are worn- with something more durable if possible. They get scuffed regularly. All the flat surfaces are laminated faux wood grain.
I need stain grade or faux wood grain in a color match, it could be entirely synthetic, but I an wary of PVC products for toxicity in fires. I know about Duraflex by Resin Art, but don't believe the material would be any harder than wood (and I don't need flexible moulding). I also see a website for Spectrum Molding which is MDF with a PVC finish like thermafoil which would probably look good but not sure if it'd be that durable...? 
I am not sure what species is currently installed so having a harder species milled in my profiles may be another option.
Thanks for any info!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think it'd be kinda hard to beat a hard wood in terms of durability. Hard maple would stand up pretty well to all but the worse you could throw at it. I can't see a pvc product being any more resistant to scratches, scuff and dings that wood. Mdf might be close to equal due to its density, but looks nothing like wood, so unless it's veneered it wouldn't really match.

Personally, like I said, I'd go with hard maple milled to whatever profile. I'd wager that whatever is installed is probably a softer hardwood, like poplar or pine, both seem to be common in the commercial molding I've seen. Hard maple with an extremely durable finish, epoxy or similar, would be hard to beat


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

^ Ditto.


PVC moldings aren't stronger than wood, that's not their selling point. They're generally used outside or in a bathroom because obviously they are rot resistant. PVC is actually fairly easy to scratch/dent/ding.

I agree a good hardwood would be the way to go. Can't go wrong with Oak....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken I believe wood ignites at 1200 degrees. If the elevator gets that hot I don't think you need something less flammable. Usually in a fire its the furnishings, drapes and other contents that presents a problem. The trim covering the walls is the least of your worries.


----------



## zmusashi (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks very much, everyone. I will pry off one panel moulding and check out what species it is, maybe get some moldings milled in hard maple. Appreciate the responses.


----------

